# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Очень нужен устав фонда помощи преданным (как московский фонд "Гаруда")

## radhadas

Харе Кришна!

Для нашего одесского фонда помощи нуждающимся преданным (фонд Прабхупады) требуется устав.  

Возможно, такой устав есть в подобном московском фонде помощи преданным «Гаруда».

Если есть такая возможность, пришлите, пожалуйста, нам его электронный вариант. 

Это поможет нам правильно организовывать работу фонда и сбор пожертвований.

Есть один преданный, который является потенциальным попечителем фонда, но перед тем как жертвовать лакшми он попросил ознакомиться с уставом, которого у нас пока, к сожалению, нет.

Но по вашей милости, мы надеемся, что скором времени появится!

Высылать на мою электронную почту - atula_chandra@gmail.com

Спасибо!
Ваш слуга, Атула Чандра дас, Одесса.

----------

